# Error Message when using LR/Enfuse



## free2australian (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a Mac and Lightroom 4

Just installed the latest version of LR/Enfuse.

I configured the application on looking at screen shots from  Photographer's Toolbox.

I highlighted the 2 photographs one slightly under exposed than the other in Lightroom and in  lR/Enfuse automatically aligned and enfused the images.

However, I received an error log on my desktop  - see screen shot.

Can anybody advise what I have done incorrectly.


thank you


----------



## Effeegee (Jul 16, 2012)

Is it possible that the two images are different sizes, taken slightly different routes before processing with Enfuse?  To me, the log file suggests that they were not found to be the same size.


----------



## free2australian (Jul 17, 2012)

You are most probably correct - There is a slight difference.

Are you familiar  with the Enfuse application.  I am disappointed in the results i get - - don't see much difference in the enfuse photos?    Would you or somebody else have some tips?


Sue


----------



## Effeegee (Jul 17, 2012)

No I have not found any tips. 

I confess to having been very enthusiastic about Enfuse in early HDR investigations. The interface and settings are not very easy for the novice but after playing for a while I found a few settings which worked OK but my enthusiasm for HDR has waned because I was generating a great deal of work for marginal benefit. (I am not a fan of surreal effects just extended range.) Now I habitually use Photoshop for HDR because the link with LR is so simple I don't often keep the results though - handheld HDR has some disadvantages and movement problems are difficult to overcome with any subtlety. It further seems that I will be able to dispense with HDR treatment when I move to LR4.x over which I am currently swithering partly in the hope that some performance issues are overcome soon.


----------



## free2australian (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for your response

When I check the information on Enfuse reference is made to use the default sliders and the results seem to have good affect.  What I mean by good effect is that the resulting enfused photo has a great impact.  I also do not like the over-the top HDR as I want the photo to look real.  There is seem something missing  in my application that  is not allowing the outcome I have seen on the net.

Sue


----------

